# Any horror fans?



## frost (Nov 3, 2012)

hey guys, i have been reading and watching a lot of horror stories lately, most of them are from creepy pasta, or just some youtube creepy videos.I have also been writing a horror story of my own for one of my classes.

Any who i was wondering if anyone else was into any horror stories like creepy pasta/ horror movies or stuff like that. iv also been looking at a lot of haunted gaming which is pretty interesting.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been working on multiple horror novels over the years...unfortunately most of my work was lost on a computer that crashed and couldn't be recovered ... I have a novel that I have been working on over the past maybe 5 or more years.I am inconsistant obviously, haha...I do have a poem that I wrote some years back that won the tom howard poetry award if you want to check it out. Always nice to connect with a fellow enthusiast... google "dawn raymond poetry " it should pop up. The poem is called ghosts.although isn't really about horror ghosts 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5678]this is my novel's 'star ' antagonist 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 3, 2012)

thats awesome. i didnt know anyone on here wrote novels.=] ill be sure to check it out


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 3, 2012)

If I ever get the damn thing finished, that is...haha.but yeah, my poem is on the winningwriters site

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 3, 2012)

i just read your poem and it was very good. i can see why it won an award.=]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awww thank you. :heart::blush:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 3, 2012)

I was a media student for 4 years; and the horror genre is easily my favourite... The progression of horror and some of the unwritten rules found therein absolutely fascinate me... Horror is something that plays on a persons psychological process and subconscious feeling more than so many other things, and for that; I love it !


----------



## frost (Nov 3, 2012)

i agree with you.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm very into horror video games. I like navigating my way through creepy and intriguing environments.

Silent Hill is my favourite horror game.


----------



## frost (Nov 4, 2012)

i agree with you too haha. i love silent hill, great story line.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife and I are into horror. Halloween is the best holiday. She is really into monster special effects makeup and we love making Halloween mazes. We dream of renting out a building and making an awesome Halloween maze for whatever city we are living in at the time


----------



## frost (Nov 4, 2012)

cool, i have a friend that does some of that makeup. yeah that would be cool a lot of people around my parents have those and the cornfield mazes.


----------



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

I love horror movies too! movies or just shows that scare you... A Haunting and Paranormal Witness (which are similar to each other) are great! I love watching them, but sometimes I cannot watch them at night if I'm alone. lol


----------

